# Music



## Robert-Y (Jan 24, 2009)

Post a link to any song you like here!

Here's one from me: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=P21UP9VsREU

It's probably my favourite rock song at the moment


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 24, 2009)

rise against-Savior http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qhry7ufxno just to name one


----------



## (X) (Jan 24, 2009)

Does no one listen to Metal? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMUuLuwmmBg&feature=related


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 24, 2009)

Robert, that song reminds me of DJ-Max on PSP. 

Kings of Leon - Use Somebody - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JCZfJ5ai07U


----------



## Escher (Jan 24, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZT_nrrpe8c&feature=channel_page

im actually obsessed with radiohead. and the video is pretty funny 

also, if you dont like a little crass humour (look out for justin timberlake!) - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

oh, and this

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uKJeLG8-M5I


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

randomly (because it's funny)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA
seriously (because it's awesome)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-lj6jpoqT0


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 24, 2009)

Journey - Don't stop believing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1zsUIosoA


----------



## Lewis (Jan 24, 2009)

This one --> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 

(Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2009)

In Flames ftw

May as well put some straight death metal in here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jDMivCctTU


----------



## happa95 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_8BDdVzbug

OPETH FTW!


----------



## (X) (Jan 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> In Flames ftw
> 
> May as well put some straight death metal in here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jDMivCctTU



I usually listen to melodic death metal but this was actually good music.\,,/


----------



## Garmon (Jan 24, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IJkMrl4AG8w
Looks like more metal fans than I thought!
I agree with In flames, Roadrunner United and Opeth being awesome.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha this is hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4 (Not the kind of thing I listen to but it's so funny)

I know it's not a song but I'd like to put some classical music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kql_ztVUjOA


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2009)

Hammond B-3 organ with a Leslie speaker PWNage.

New Orleans Jazz.

Twist music.

Awesome backing band.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Haha this is hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4 (Not the kind of thing I listen to but it's so funny)
> 
> I know it's not a song but I'd like to put some classical music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kql_ztVUjOA


chopin?
I prefer beethoven (if remixes count)


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Haha this is hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4 (Not the kind of thing I listen to but it's so funny)
> ...



Well I like some from Chopin, some from Beethoven, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Mozart etc.

I prefer the romantic era though.

And what do you mean by remixes?


----------



## (X) (Jan 24, 2009)

What is the best music genre?






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np_DXiZyifU


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I prefer the romantic era though.



Paganini!

The Baroque era is my personal favourite.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

(X) said:


> What is the best music genre?



I wonder what music the person that made that video listens to


----------



## pjk (Jan 24, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Journey - Don't stop believing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1zsUIosoA


I second that, Journey has some great songs.

Here is one I'll add (Neil Young - Old Man):


----------



## Escher (Jan 24, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I prefer the romantic era though.



Debussy!

i know he's a bit late, but everything he does is so tasty


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


banya made a great remix of pathetique for example

On youtube there are also a lot of remixes of Fur Elise, but I haven't found many good ones yet
right now the best one is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8pI52OtjRs&feature=related

the fifth symphony sounds better unremixed though


----------



## happa95 (Jan 24, 2009)

AGH! All this classical!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 24, 2009)

Rise Against - Life Less Frightening:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRDIA0Utt94

Rocky - Bill Conti - Gonna Fly Now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMGzxfumjzA

Rocky - Frank Stallone - Take you back:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FENE2XHzlpg

SR-71 - Goodbye:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpW8RmcRc0k

Lostprophets - Everyday Combat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qKwxjBfmn0

Yup...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 24, 2009)

happa95 said:


> AGH! All this classical!


It's just what some people prefer. Sorry for going off topic and if I've offended people but I think rap music is kinda awful compared other genres. I really don't see what's so special about rap music.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

Rap doesn't fit in the definition of music. (This isn't in any way humiliating rap)

Music: Music is an art form whose medium is sound organized in time. Common elements of music are pitch (which governs *melody and harmony*), rhythm (and its associated concepts tempo, meter, and articulation), *dynamics*, and the sonic qualities of timbre and texture. The word derives from Greek μουσική (mousike), "(art) of the Muses".[1]

Rap is more like a verbal thing.

I think that music is all about getting used to something. I used to hate taking piano lessons and listened to pop music (well I wasn't a "listener" of a genre really). Then about 4 years ago I heard Fantaisie Impromptu playing on our new phone. My mind was blown away! I knew I had to play it. Then I realized how amazing this music was. Since then I listen to classical. I also listen to some oldies, jazz etc.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for that nitrocan and here's a slightly weird song I like: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0HjBJmwj-Eg


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

if we're going to anime music anyway

(I know it's not japanese but swedish, but the clip's full of anime)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veQ-qs6p-Ok


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

Anime music? I love the 6th and 9th opening of Bleach

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gyYGE4WYiw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NcdSlAklM


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 24, 2009)

Garmon said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IJkMrl4AG8w
> Looks like more metal fans than I thought!
> I agree with In flames, Roadrunner United and Opeth being awesome.


For a little less mainstream metal;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBclCnzbQUM

Abigail Williams-Into the Ashes 

Deathcore anyone?


----------



## Erik (Jan 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IJkMrl4AG8w
> ...



Why do you post it here? The thread title clearly says 'music' all you post is noise..





 I like this one, it's funny.




 one of my favorite songs ever.




 some newer music from the kooks.




 if you don't know AND like it I'll probably don't like you


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Garmon said:
> ...



I tried hard not to say that


----------



## Erik (Jan 24, 2009)

me too but I didn't manage


----------



## F.P. (Jan 24, 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z79-Zp6A7o

Spawn of Possession! 

Songwriter studied classical composition.
Extremely hard to play/technical death metal.


If you like it really fast: Origin!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MIMW0aHN0ks

and...

György Ligeti - Poème Symphonique For 100 Metronomes

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X8v-uDhcDyg&feature=related


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't get some of the people that listen to Metal who say "Metal music has the hardest riffs (or whatever they are) and it's impossible to play" (Don't get offended F.P. I'm not referring to you)

You know what, a pianist can spend a year studying one of Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto's.

Or you can look up Horowitz's and Richter's technique. My piano teacher warns me every 10 seconds for the smallest musical mistake while playing the first movement of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. It's not a technically challenging piece but it's annoying as hell if you want to play it beautifully. You can listen to Rubenstein and some other guy playing this and maybe not be able to tell why Rubenstein is so much better at it while they are still playing the same correct notes. It's because Rubenstein went over the piece so many times and mastered it's spirit and technique. I don't see that kind of a challenge in any other music. Let alone metal.

DAMN! Where did that come from?


----------



## (X) (Jan 24, 2009)

I think this sounds better than the orchestra version, but I like both metal and some clasical like Vivaldi, Metal and clasical have many things in common


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

(X) said:


> I think this sounds better than the orchestra version, but I like both metal and some clasical like Vivaldi, *Metal and clasical have many things in common*



Such as? I can't stand the high volume screaming and guitar playing in metal music.

If I was to compare metal to classical, it's like when you are fighting with someone, the metal way would be to destroy your enemy with punches and kicks, leaving him in blood. The classical way would be an aikido-like style, you don't see any blood and it's more pleasing to the eye (or ear in this case). You don't use your strength, you use your technique and musicality. If your technique is right, you will defeat the enemy easily, without even getting tired or letting him attack you.

And here, metal music listeners would be the crowd that enjoy the brutal fighting. (That's the impression I'm getting)


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm a classically trained violin professional and I appreciate metal a lot. After reading your post, it seems like you think that metal does not have technique or musicality. That is absolutely a mistake. There are times I play violin more than I sleep but no matter how much I play, there are feelings and emotions I cannot find. Not because I'm not good enough, but because classical music doesn't present them very often. 

Metal to me isn't the stereotypical "uncivilized violence" you mentioned earlier. It gives me a complete picture of the spectrum and offers unbounded emotion and raw passion, which to me is a rare thing in classical music. Sure, you can enjoy the graceful and pleasing classical music but life isn't always graceful and pleasing. There is something missing from that and I think metal captures it perfectly. 

I talked way too much. Here are two of my favorite bands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcPdi_JPQg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQOBMzA4tBo

I used to not like metal much because it was "noisy" but after listening to stuff like this things changed


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Nightwish - Amaranth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

Khachaturian - Sabre dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUFWaauGPCs

Yelle "ACDG" Remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYaZYmTwOxA

Barcode Brothers - Flute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Pam-4rbMI

Avenged Sevenfold - Scream
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJYH-WLmjNY

E.S. Posthumus - Pompeii
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GusLypfx7OQ
E.S. Posthumus - Ebla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iu-WAHBbW8

PsychoStick - Two Ton Paperweight(warning: language)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwOWNxb6viU some comedy 

Texas Faggot - Back to Mad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3ZRFaJefXo

Just some of what I listen to.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jan 25, 2009)

eww....i dont like heavy metal music....too loud =/ 
zomg younha ftw  theres like so many songs i could put down but it really depends on my mood and what i feel like. Right now, i like this song 





the music videos are always so cool ^_^


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 25, 2009)

> eww....i dont like heavy metal music....too loud =/



Then listen to it softer? lol


----------



## Scigatt (Jan 25, 2009)

Click here if you like your buns.(If you are on the Atkins diet, please click here.)


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 25, 2009)

I should have known a barrage of harrassment was to follow my post. You don't see me tearing into your music do you? No. Now I could go on, being a metalhead this stuff royally pisses me off, but I don't really care.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I should have known a barrage of harrassment was to follow my post. You don't see me tearing into your music do you? No. Now I could go on, being a metalhead this stuff royally pisses me off, but I don't really care.


And on the note of Classical > Metal in technicallity and grace and all of that generic happy crap, I bet you've never seen a metal drummer any more underground than Jeoy Jordison. There are metal musicians that have played since they were small children, and have just as much experience and mastery at their work as any musician that you speak of. Now before you even say it, the vocalists indeed have incredible amounts of talent, and if you think you can argue that, than I would like to hear you attempting to pass even anything REMOTELY similiar in sound past your lips. Go on, try. 

Guess I went on didn't I?


----------



## coinman (Jan 25, 2009)

Some good classic music:
http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCS7on6igXg 

http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=iWdIpFBGENQ

Maybe something for Rama? Old swedish stuff, this song was also later recorded by Jimmy hendrix. 
http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=j1VibSgVRbo

Classic swedish Jazz:
http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=0CeqBE_EP7A

Sins i’m a old guy i will recommend a few of the old songs i like:
http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=d_B4nB4ff6k&feature=related

http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=aCca5mPMp9A

http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=qW6OrdLkCLU And a lot more from them! 

This song is even one year older then me! http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=WhNM2K8cmU8

Some more or les modern Swedish songs (not in swedish):
http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=I0pP--qbUeU

http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZAFQFgIuFY

http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=wOTKwbGBvHs

It's is actually said that Sweden is the number there country in the word when it comes to music export. There is not only ABBA.. 

Well there is a lot of good music! I like a lot of new stuff as well so i'm not totally out of date.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I should have known a barrage of harrassment was to follow my post. You don't see me tearing into your music do you? No. Now I could go on, being a metalhead this stuff royally pisses me off, but I don't really care.
> ...



I don't personally listen to THAT much metal, but I do agree with this. If you give it a chance, you can see SOME bands that really do have a lot of skill in their instruments. Randy Rhoads and Yngwie (spelling?) Malsteem are both amazing at their instruments (and Yngwie plays sped up classical music BTW)

I personally love almost all forms of rock. It's all I ever learn to play on guitar.


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Randy Rhoads and Yngwie (spelling?) Malsteem are both amazing at their instruments.



randy rhoads is RIDICULOUS. i love him  those two ozzy albums are the only metal i will ever attest to liking, simply because of him.

'dee' by him is great too, for those who like classical guitar 

and that reminds me - 'friday night in san francisco'... best guitar playing ever?


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 25, 2009)

To be honest, never heard it before Escher, but I looked it up and it was AMAZING!!! Thanks for showing me that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## SRV (Jan 25, 2009)

First of all I'm a guitar player. I listen to rock, rock 'n' roll and a lot of blues. Also I like listening to classical music and jazz...

Because I didn't see any blues videos here(except Im missing something), I'll post some of my favorites:


Stevie Ray Vaughan:
Lenny(Amazing piece, stunning! Thats what feeling means. Just close your eyes and listen to it...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEp2QLicd9Y

Texas Flood(Thats some amazing blues)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U


OK, now some of the masters together:
(Feel the blues babe!What a pitty Stevie Ray is not there with them...))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNjcHQ1fTxg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmEBTUbaWjA&feature=related

And one of the greatest rock ballads:
Led Zeppelin-Sicnce I've been loving you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEiyGgWt6no


----------



## zippur (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9E6TFb6QRk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhN7SG-H-3k


my two all time favorite songs. ever,


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

the translation is AWSOME!


lol


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> I'm a classically trained violin professional and I appreciate metal a lot. After reading your post, it seems like you think that metal does not have technique or musicality. That is absolutely a mistake. There are times I play violin more than I sleep but no matter how much I play, there are feelings and emotions I cannot find. Not because I'm not good enough, but because classical music doesn't present them very often.
> 
> Metal to me isn't the stereotypical "uncivilized violence" you mentioned earlier. It gives me a complete picture of the spectrum and offers unbounded emotion and raw passion, which to me is a rare thing in classical music. Sure, you can enjoy the graceful and pleasing classical music but life isn't always graceful and pleasing. There is something missing from that and I think metal captures it perfectly.
> 
> ...



Classical isn't always graceful and pleasing either. For example the Toccata & Fugue from Bach is just evil  I can enjoy all types of emotion in classical music. (Well maybe not ALL like sadism or stuff like that, I mean joy, grief, misery, anger, passion, love etc.)

It's maybe because metal is generally too loud to listen for me. Everyone thinks of silent and peaceful melodies when they think of Classical, which is far beyond wrong.


----------



## julesv (Jan 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZT_nrrpe8c&feature=channel_page
> 
> im actually obsessed with radiohead. and the video is pretty funny
> 
> ...


I luuuurve radiohead... But I also lovve Oasis and Archive. Anyone?


----------



## (X) (Jan 25, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > I think this sounds better than the orchestra version, but I like both metal and some clasical like Vivaldi, *Metal and clasical have many things in common*
> ...



Have you ever heard a guitar solo? You cant say that a guitar solo isn't similar to clasical music


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

Umm, I don't know, maybe I don't like loud electric guitars and screams.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

to all classical music lovers what do you think of Vanessa Mae?
some people say she destroys classical music, others say she makes it better and brings it to a new audience

Example: Toccata & Fugue


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

I doubt that she makes it better for anyone. I don't see any dynamics in that performance. She just added some other instruments and there are some techno additions. 

This might be a better example of taking something further (or maybe not taking it further, couldn't find the word there): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPcnGrie__M and then:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOo_IZypu6U (pay attention to the dynamics)


----------



## Garmon (Jan 25, 2009)

Metal players have loads of talent, and what about instrumental metal? Wheres the screaming in that?


----------



## Rama (Jan 25, 2009)

coinman said:


> Maybe something for Rama? Old swedish stuff, this song was also later recorded by Jimmy hendrix.
> http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=j1VibSgVRbo
> 
> Classic swedish Jazz:
> http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=0CeqBE_EP7A



I like them both!


Tielman Brothers, known for starting out slowly, but after a while you will notice they belong in a zoo. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPimmqruov8

The Crazy Rockers, another Indo-Rock band performing My Bonnie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6jhiPzNw84&feature=related

For the surfer Joe,
Point Panic! HAHAHAHAHAHa! <-- awesome solo's.

AND,
Wipe Out! HAHAHAAHHa!!!! <-- Notice how Mel Taylor (the drummer) rocks out without having a gazillion piece drum-kit.

Bassist is ripping it up on the second part: Let The Sunshine.
Original version, Joe Osborn on the bass here.

Look 6 songs without 8th note Root C**P.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

Well as you might have noticed, I don't have much information about metal. But it seems like it has many different types. I was just talking about the stuff I always see. It's impossible to argue about taste, so I'll just stop, lol.


----------



## skwishy (Jan 26, 2009)

I love this song, If I am ever having a bad day or just in a rotten mood this song quickly pulls me out of it. I am able to connect with this song and it makes me feel good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJdAGwzlJsI

And here are the lyrics because I know that some people have a hard time understanding what death metal bands (correct genre?) are saying.

http://www.lyricstime.com/heaven-shall-burn-black-tears-lyrics.html

The lyrics are amazing, they are what pulls me out of any slum I might be in.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 26, 2009)

Thrash Metal anybody?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNoLL2W5kM

Chimaira ownz


----------



## elimescube (Jan 26, 2009)

Paper Planes - M.I.A. (cubing montage)
I'll Believe In Anything - Wolf Parade (official music video)
Destrokk - MGMT (official music video)
Tick Of Time - The Kooks (fan video)
In The Morning - Razorlight (official music video)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 26, 2009)

All Muse Songs.
Red Hot Chilli Peppers are good
Tupac is good
eminem is good
Weezy omg, I feel like dying!
And cannot forget basshunter


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 27, 2009)

Pantera--- Regular People (conciet)


Muse-- The small print 


Tyga --- What them girls like 


Mark Ronson--- Stop Me


We are the End-- Dear Diary


Nevermute--- Energy is Red


Decapitated--- Spheres of Madness


Dio--- Holy Diver



This is just a few


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 2, 2009)

> Does no one listen to Metal?



Megadeth!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61VSkYLragA


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 2, 2009)

All music sucks except for System of a Down and Buckethead and maybe about 5 songs not by them, but other than that, everything is crap.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

yea for the legend of zelda remix!!


----------



## moogra (Mar 2, 2009)

I like coldplay, this song is pretty good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5TNK-TvIcI


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 2, 2009)

IMO Viva La Vida or Death and All His Friends was Coldplay's worst album. It took the music in a different direction, but I don't really like it. In fact, I think that specific song is terrible. >_>

anyway, some of my favorite artists are Alice in Chains, Foo Fighters, Daft Punk, Wu Tang Clan, Rush, Van Halen, and much more.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 2, 2009)

In Flames We Trust 

\m/ d[^_^]b \m/

Also, PM5K's pretty good too.
I like "Suburban Me" by In Flames, and "Free" by PM5K.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8v-uDhcDyg


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 2, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> All music sucks except for System of a Down and Buckethead and maybe about 5 songs not by them, but *other than that, everything is crap.*



Oo. That's pretty picky, don't you think?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> All music sucks except for System of a Down and Buckethead and maybe about 5 songs not by them, but other than that, everything is crap.



You don't like music at all? How?!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> All music sucks except for System of a Down and Buckethead and maybe about 5 songs not by them, but other than that, everything is crap.



gosh, if your life was made into a movie, it would have a really varied soundtrack.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 2, 2009)

Many different kinds of metal, of course my Last.fm won't sow it unless you look really far into my top artists.
Stormlord, Old Man's Child, Carach Angren, Unexpect, Behemoth, Arch Enemy, Nile, Hate Eternal, Into Eternity, Cannibal Corpse, Prostitute Disfigurement, Amputated, Exhumed, Wintersun, Edguy, Avantasia, Iced Earth, Siebenbürgen, Necrophagist, 1349, Immortal, Bishop of Hexen, and more.

Also I love Japanese pop to bits.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 2, 2009)

You have some nice bands there sir.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz0PaPpmGa8&feature=channel_page

Just getting rid of some of the negativity from the "parents are morons" thread 

I also the like the video along with the music


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 10, 2009)

I can listen to anything not pop/rap/country.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhlUVyDBusg

all time faavorite


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > All music sucks except for System of a Down and Buckethead and maybe about 5 songs not by them, but other than that, everything is crap.
> ...



Yea, I am very picky when it comes to music, I hate everything that is rap, mainstream, country, pop and just about everything else.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



ummm whats left?


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



Why don't you like rap??? Because of the garbage they play on the radio and on MTV??? You should try some underground rap... its not all, *****es, hoes, money and look what I have. Just a suggestion, but I really would like to know why you don't like rap.


anyway 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slTePgT-QbY

Dream Theater--- Panic attack ( even though it gets kind of repetitive )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXImi2etl7I

Nathan Huges--- glove ( amazing song )


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

Heavy metal:


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 17, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Yea, most rap is a boring and uncreative drum beat with horrible lyrics, normally about prostitutes and getting shot and other stupid things that I could care less about. Most rap is hard for me to even consider music. Could you name a band or two that is "underground rap" please?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 17, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Well as you might have noticed, I don't have much information about metal. But it seems like it has many different types. I was just talking about the stuff I always see. It's impossible to argue about taste, so I'll just stop, lol.


ROFLSAUCE!

Ha allow me sir....

Death Metal
Metalcore
Deathcore
Grindcore
Thrash Metal
Heavy Metal
Doom Metal
Noisegrind-lol garbage
Melodic Death Metal

And there are wayyyy more. I have a library of 120 full albums of metal, I know my ****. 

Sidenote: IT'S AN ACQUIRED TASTE.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

Thrash Metal


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 17, 2009)

Naked City:











Electric Masada:






Bar Kokhba:






Painkiller:






Fantomas:


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Well as you might have noticed, I don't have much information about metal. But it seems like it has many different types. I was just talking about the stuff I always see. It's impossible to argue about taste, so I'll just stop, lol.
> ...


I think it is funny that you put garbage next to noisegrind, and then at the end you said that metal is an acquired taste. Looks like you have not yet acquired it.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 17, 2009)

Taste is subjective anyway. I like some metal, but don't know what the hell any of the sub-genres of the music I listen to are. What he said was ironic though.

Some day I'm going to learn and be able to distinguish all of the genres of electronic music... then I'll tackle metal.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 17, 2009)

Some of my favorite songs:

Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOtNqDyyX2c

I Hate Kate - Bed of Black Roses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vuz7Iabtu8w

A japanese Punk Band (much of their songs sounds much like the ones of sum41)
ELLEGARDEN - Salamander:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu1ETBm8-ak


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamelot ftw. http://www.last.fm/music/Kamelot?autostart=1


----------



## Poke (Mar 18, 2009)

Bring on the MasterP!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 18, 2009)

[youtube]fO9_JnUugi8&feature=channel_page[/youtube]

[youtube]WoT1oRnSK88&feature=channel_page[/youtube]

[youtube]b1DzRb4DHGw&feature=channel_page[/youtube]

[youtube]pOtNqDyyX2c&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2009)

Just felt like reviving this thread...

Aya Hirano - Lost My Music


----------



## SlapShot (May 10, 2009)

The Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9BOjSROk8I


----------

